

All that is wrong with the startup culture today - puranjay
http://startupdispatch.com/opinion/build-a-business-not-bullshit/

======
bking
So, startup culture is akin to hipsters? Overley grandiose idealisms, It makes
sense. Then again, it isn't bad that people are dreaming, but there needs to
be substance to their claims other than just "my [insert app] is going to
change the world because of [xyz reason]."

I think that is what is trying to be said, but...

There seems to be too much passion in this article to have it be clearly
thought out.

I believe that, yes there might be a little more peacocking than is necessary,
but discounting the crazy ambitious dreams is asking for nothign to happen. If
anything, it is wonderful that the spirit of entrepreneurship is being given
the spotlight to help inspire everyone else to start something, even if it is
a little less ambitious.

~~~
puranjay
My issue is not with the fact that the 'spirit of entrepreneurship' is being
given spotlight. It is with the fact that the wrong kind of entrepreneurship
is given spotlight.

There are hundreds of thousands of highly profitable businesses on the
internet. Yet, you never hear of them. The startup industry is being treated
like the glamour industry: style over substance. The startup media itself acts
like a celebrity rag. We need to promote entrepreneurship, but the kind which
is sustainable and profitable.

~~~
bking
Very true. To me this glamour industry is a self fulfiling bubble, just like
fashion, in that they are their own ritics, and they give themselves an "A"
every time. I was just trying to point out that although what we are seeing
might not be what entrepreneurship is really about, it is still good none the
less. Any media attention is good as long as you know how to redirect it in
your favor.

It's like those Apple commercials from the start of the Olympics. They were
horrible, but people were talking about them longer than they were on, which
just keeps Apple in everyone's minds.

Crappy commercial = good media attention. Over the top ambitious startup =
good media attention.

